# Wooden Fish Art



## T.W.O_apparel (May 17, 2013)

Hey guys,
It's been awhile since I have updated my fish art and I have made a bunch of new ones for customers. A lot of people have been asking for customer pieces and I always love trying something new. If you have an idea, bring it to me and we will get it done!


----------



## T.W.O_apparel (May 17, 2013)

There are lots more as well, but I just put some updated pieces on the thread. Thanks a lot, guys!


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Very cool. I will try to con my wife into letting me get a redfish with the Louisiana flag.

Nate


----------



## T.W.O_apparel (May 17, 2013)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Very cool. I will try to con my wife into letting me get a redfish with the Louisiana flag.
> 
> Nate


Haha let me know if you want one! I'd love to make a piece for you. Thanks brotha


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

prices?


----------

